# Middle names for Rory



## emyandpotato

So basically me and OH are set on the name Rory for a boy but can't think of any middle names. He wants Rory James which I hate because James is such a common middle name, and I want Rory Oscar but he's having none of it. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## LunaRose

I like Rory James & Rory Oscar! I do see where you are coming from with James, it's the male equivalent of 'Rose'! They are both lovely middle names, but crazily popular!

How about ..

Rory Jack
Rory Samuel
Rory Edward
Rory Joseph
Rory Thomas
Rory Lucas
Rory Jacob
Rory Mason
Rory Elliott
Rory Logan
Rory Blake

xx


----------



## Shabutie

Rory Jack
Rory Nathanial
Rory Frank
Rory Dillan
Rory Grant
Rory Lee
Rory Ewan
Rory Micheal
Rory George
Rory Luke
Rory Jay
Rory Scott


:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Tbh i immediatly thought before i read it all Rory James lol It is a really nice name. urmmm other than that i would say ..

Rory Dean
Rory Alexander

I can't really think of any more haha i'm a bit stuck :) x


----------



## lucilou

I can't think of anything else but Rory James - it totally works for me!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rory Jack, as suggested, sounds super-cute!

Rory Michael came to mind 1st for me!


----------



## odd_socks

* same name as my OH  his middle names james, but names like
harry
winton
dillian
frazer*


----------



## Feb4th2011

Rory Taylor
Rory Malcom

Rory Randel
RoryJasper


----------



## miss cakes

Rory Maximus


----------

